# DM Mini-Adventure Get Together?



## nopantsyet (Mar 1, 2002)

I've unfortunately missed the EN World Boston get-togethers, but I was just brainstorming and had an idea.  As a DM, I get into this kind of incentuous rut.  All of my style and ideas are my own and all my gaming is with me as DM so I don't see other DMs in action.   Frankly, I don't know if I'm any good or if I completely suck.   

So i was thinking it would be cool to have  a DMs-only mini-adventure get together.  Get four or five DMs and  and everybody brings a character and a mini-adventure.  Each DM runs his adventure with the other DMs as players as an opportunity to see other DMs in action.  The format could vary.  Maybe do a series and only do one or two adventures each time.  Maybe even a regular monthly or bi-monthly game and rotate DM each time.

Anyway, I wanted to throw the idea out there and see if any other DMs in the area would be interested.


----------

